# Sept/10/2008 photos



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Photos of my shrimps... (I breed them to feed my fish)... don't flame me...

























Hyprancistrus sp. (white base black lines)

















L90 Papa chewing on the wood.









Veggie time...









Check out the blue eye red fin at the back, this little one has very intense red on the dorsal and tail.









Check out the blue eye red fin... The eye is really powder blue


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice as always thats a cool pleco love your pics


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

charles said:


> Photos of my shrimps... (I breed them to feed my fish)... don't flame me...


Hahaha, what do you feed them to?


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

charles said:


> Photos of my shrimps... (I breed them to feed my fish)... don't flame me...


Hahaha, what do you feed them to? 
Very nice plecos btw.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

all my fish


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

charles said:


> all my fish




Why did you spoiled my pleasure of looking at your perfect pictures ?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, looks like you are well on your way to recovering from you recent losses.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

